# Geezer alert



## JohnD (Jan 11, 2012)

Howdy from Oklahoma
I am now retired and in my past lives I used to be a roadie and PAC techie too. Been away for awhile and wanted to get up to speed on all the new stuff. Wiggle Lights (do they still call them that?), oh OK movers weren't around back then. I do remember being impressed at the Stones concert at Tarrant Co. Convention center, the tour that Chip Monck did. The entire lighting consisted of a back truss loaded with PAR64's and at the back of the stage were I think 8 Super Troupers and two more in usual house positions. Over the audience was a very large mylar mirror in an elliptical shape. The back of stage spots would shine on it and be reflected back on stage.....Talk about an Oh Wow moment. Oh well, enough ol'codger talk. 
Nice to meet all you fine folks.


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2012)

North Central Ok. ? where about's ? Ponca City ?


----------



## JohnD (Jan 11, 2012)

Van said:


> North Central Ok. ? where about's ? Ponca City ?


Give the man a seegar!!!!!!, Yep Ponca or if I am in a cryptic mood I call it "The tip of the dog nose of the Osage", you would have to look at a map with the counties shown to get it.


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2012)

You're not my buddy from College who has spent years on the road are you ? 
My Brother lives in Ponca.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 11, 2012)

Van said:


> You're not my buddy from College who has spent years on the road are you ?
> My Brother lives in Ponca.


Uh, nope, not me


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm, I have a buddy namd John, from Ponca. He's been a lead carp with several different B'way tours. I guess Ponca is just a haven for stagehands ! 
Anyway, sorry for the 20 questions. Welcome aboard. Nice to have another Okie on board.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Booth! We love to discuss the bad old days around here. I'm always telling the youngsters you can't fully understand the modern technology without learning how and why it got here. So we are glad to have you around. 

Don't worry about Van he's not a stalker. He's just on the run trying to avoid being returned to Oklahoma against his will.


----------



## ptero (Jan 13, 2012)

No, Ossifer. I've never been in the State of Oklahoma....


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2012)

ptero said:


> No, Ossifer. I've never been in the State of Oklahoma....



Its harder to get drunk in that state then any other state I have lived in. I think the only place that is worse is Utah. 

However... cigarettes are cheaper then anywhere else I have ever lived. Figure that one out. Smoklahoma is what most of the guys I worked with called it...

Welcome aboard though! Van now has a friend...


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 24, 2012)

Footer said:


> Welcome aboard though! Van now has a friend...


Don't say that too loud, we don't want it to go to Van's head.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey John, welcome!

Ponca...home to more than just motocross?

There are no retired roadies, we're in it for life. No pardon, no parole.


Again, welcome.
Brian


----------



## JohnD (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks folks for the wonderful welcome.
@ptero-Ask Macauley Culkin about Oklahoma and the ossifer.....traffic stop, pot, he came out OK, just a fine.
@footer-ciggie prices are better than other places, the standard Reds are about $5 as opposed to the near $15 in New York. I still think of North Carolina for the cheap smokes.
@What Rigger-the big motocross may be a thing of the past here, I understand it is going elsewhere. So now we are back to just being an oil town.
@footer Again-I have very fond memories of Albany, way back when we were at the Palace(before the major reno-hope that was well done). The local hands were awesome, and I got the royal tour, what an awesome venue, got to see all the classic movie palace goodies. The original light board was a very early remote controlled unit, and it still worked. I was able to use some of the original lights. The only down side was that it was raining all day and the stage house leaked. A roll of visqueen and the help of the locals and we were good to go. 
@gafftaper, you are a great resource, I always pay attention to your posts.


----------

